# Paxil + Klonopin



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I know there are other threads started about this, but is there any side effects that people experience taking both of these RX? My GP has taking me off of Ativan and substituted it for Rivitrol(Klonopin), just looking for anyone that has some insight/has taking both drugs


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

There isn't any interactions of a SSRI and a benzo that I know of.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

SSRIs + Benzos is a common enough combination that we would have heard something by now if there was any sort of negative interaction.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

That is a relieve to hear, the Klonopin and Paxil are working wonders for my anxiety level, since I have only been taking the benzo for a couple of days and paxil for a month(increased to 30 mg) by my GP(taken for a month) has put me in a sprot where I am a little more confortable socializing with people again, and not having to hide(quiet litterally at home) all the time


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Noca and D.B. Cooper for the sound advice about the meds, muchly appreciated


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

One thing I have notice about taking Klonopin is that before I started taking it, the paxil alone was keeping me away but on Klonopin I have been getting alot of sleep(sometimes too much) is there a happy medium where I can take both and it won't affect my sleeping habits to that extreme?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

The sleepyness will go away after a week or two.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

my doctor said Paxil is the only one drug among SSRI which is difficult to combine with.
and said klonopin is contrative with paxil.
apzolam is good with paxil.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

michaelyuan said:


> my doctor said Paxil is the only one drug among SSRI which is difficult to combine with.
> and said klonopin is contrative with paxil.
> apzolam is good with paxil.


I can't exactly understand what you're saying, could you please clarify a little? What is the problem taking Klonopin and Paxil together? What is apzolam?


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

ah you must mean Alprazolam (Xanax).

So what is the advantage of Xanax + Paxil over Klonopin + Paxil?

What SSRI is Klonopin good with?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was given Xanax (Alprazolam) in addition to Paxil (Paroxetine), but don't remember any negative reactions.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Its thought that klonopin can cause the onset of depression in a small amount of folks. Unfortunately im one of those people, it was actually fine untill i started taking 3mg+ daily for multiple days.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Its thought that klonopin can cause the onset of depression in a small amount of folks. Unfortunately im one of those people, it was actually fine untill i started taking 3mg+ daily for multiple days.


If one was to take a strong anti-depressant along with Klonopin, could this effect be ameliorated?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I have been taking both meds for a couple of days now, and I have notice that my mood has been alot better, and one this I am kind weary about is weaning myself off of Klonopin, like other benzos they can be addictive forming and the withdrawl symptoms can be like hell too


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

jakejohnson007 said:


> michaelyuan said:
> 
> 
> > my doctor said Paxil is the only one drug among SSRI which is difficult to combine with.
> ...


sorry my english is not good. i mean Alprazolam (Xanax) is the only benzo that could combine with paxil.
zoloft could combine with klonopin .


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

jakejohnson007 said:


> If one was to take a strong anti-depressant along with Klonopin, could this effect be ameliorated?


I think its not a very big deal and unless you're seriously depressed to begin with its nothing. Very few people seem to get this effect from klonopin, im really chemically sensitive as far as things making me depressed.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Advice*



michaelyuan said:


> sorry my english is not good. i mean Alprazolam (Xanax) is the only benzo that could combine with paxil.
> zoloft could combine with klonopin .


Hmm, I really wonder why this is. Could somebody please find out and tell me? I am on Paxil right now and am using Klonopin very little, only as needed. However, when the University semester starts up again, I may go back to using Klonopin daily 0.75 - 1.5 mg along with my Paxil.

So what exactly is this problem with Klonopin + Paxil?


----------

